# Romo has a sister!



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Her name is Suri, inspired and suggested by her gf Shiloh :heart: She is from Shinemore and Narae Lee has been wonderful from beginning to end. Narae made the whole process a very wonderful experience for me. 

Thank you Cat and Remy for being there for me today. She made it that much more special. 

And Suri says thank you Auntie Cat for my first pink dress! 

We are so in love with our little Suri :wub::wub::wub::wub:

Now to the pictures:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

ohhh my goodness! is she CUTE or what?! you need to post post post so we can see her grow and see what big brother Romo thinks of her!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Suri is darling - such a sweet, cute face!

Enjoy every moment with her!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG!!!! Suri is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Her big eyes are absolutely to die for!! It was definitely worth the wait! Is that Remy's little booty in the background? How cute!! I bet he was in LOVE with Suri! Shiloh sends tons of nose licks to her half sister!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy & i had the wonderful pleasure of meeting *GORGEOUS* Suri :wub::wub::wub: she is stunning in every way! her big eyes and itty bitty face just melted my heart every time i looked at her. and her personality is so sweet and calm. i'm in love and have major puppy fever now!! :wub2::wub2:


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

I saw her on the website. She is darling! I love her little cute paws


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG she is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

She is so cute!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Soo. Now I wish that I was there. She's adorable.:wub::wub: Between customs and the timing it just wasn't going to work though. So happy that Catherine and Remy were there alongside you. We'll have to meet another time. Have fun with your new baby. How's Romo taking to being a Big Brother to Suri?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

she is beautiful!!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

stunning!!! so sorry we didnt get to meet up.. next time


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG!! She is just way toooo cute. I love the name Suri. I have puppy fever,also.:wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww she is adorable, congrats! She looks like a little stuffed animals with those big doe eyes!!! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Very pretty!:wub: Congratulations!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!! Suri is just adorable :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy cow! Miss a minute and miss a milestone!!!!!!!!! :w00t:

Welcome little miss Suri!!!! I missed your story, but I'm here now.....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Suri, is stunning, I'm in love


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Adorable!!! Congrats on your new addition! Suri is so cute. I was looking at Shinemore's website last night I think it was, and saw a puppy with the name "Suri" -- it must've been your girl!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She's adorable. It seems that spring has brought puppy fever to SM! I can't wait to see more pictures of her and her new big brother!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Soo, I'm so glad Suri is home safe and sound!:chili: She's just too cute for words. How's Romo doing with his new sister?


----------



## mrs10 (Feb 21, 2007)

WOW! She has her daddy's eyes! Congratulations....you know now we have half sisters! Enjoy her and post more photos, I love her dress!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG! Is she real?!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to your forever home Suri!!! You are simply gorgeous!!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh lordy, what a face! What a CUTIE!! :wub::wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub: Suri is so cute!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww! How did I miss this! She's BEAUTIFUL!!!:wub::wub::wub: Congrats!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

congrats!! she's a cutie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG is she beautiful, she's stolen my heart..wow!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! What a beautiful girl. How long did it take you to make all the arrangements necessary to get the gorgeous baby? You must have been on pins and needles during your wait!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, What a little Doll~~~I am just now seeing this. She looks so cute in that little pink dress. Love the look on her face, she is a keeper for sure!! I know you are so glad she is home and safe and sound from such a long trip!!! Congrats and know you will enjoy that little one!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> ohhh my goodness! is she CUTE or what?! you need to post post post so we can see her grow and see what big brother Romo thinks of her!


To answer your question...yes, she is cute! :HistericalSmiley: Big brother Romo loves her, he is very cautious and gentle with her. At the same time just wants to be near her all the time. :thumbsup: btw, I think your Leila is an absolute doll, I she was on my list before I got Suri so it is so nice that I can see her grow up. :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

moshi melo said:


> OMG!!!! Suri is absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Her big eyes are absolutely to die for!! It was definitely worth the wait! Is that Remy's little booty in the background? How cute!! I bet he was in LOVE with Suri! Shiloh sends tons of nose licks to her half sister!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


Oh yeah worth the wait for sure!!! Yup, that's handsome Remy's booty! :HistericalSmiley: He loved her, just wanted to play play play! Narae knew I (we) loved BIG eyes so that is what she gave me! :wub: Lot's of nose licks back to her sis too! I can't wait til they meet!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

remy said:


> remy & i had the wonderful pleasure of meeting *GORGEOUS* Suri :wub::wub::wub: she is stunning in every way! her big eyes and itty bitty face just melted my heart every time i looked at her. and her personality is so sweet and calm. i'm in love and have major puppy fever now!! :wub2::wub2:


Cat, I couldn't wait to wake up and see her this morning!!! :chili: OMG she did awesome last night! She slept alone in a seperate room all to herself and not a whimper or a peep out of he all night long!!! She has the best personality ever!!! I just told Narae you said she has "almost no muzzle" and she laughed! She will give you one just like that. 

Puppy fever! Yay!! Remy needs a sister! :aktion033: Thank you again for being such a wonderful friend!!! Love from Romo & Suri!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh, Soo. Now I wish that I was there. She's adorable.:wub::wub: Between customs and the timing it just wasn't going to work though. So happy that Catherine and Remy were there alongside you. We'll have to meet another time. Have fun with your new baby. How's Romo taking to being a Big Brother to Suri?


Hi Sue,
We were really hoping to meet up with you and Tyler! We will absolutely have to make it a point for next time. Romo loves his sister! I think a bit jealous tho. :innocent:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's seriously cute!! I love the Shinemore babies and I have Malt puppy envy every time I see one!! :wub:
I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome home little Suri. You're mommy's been waiting for you for a very long time.:wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

bonsmom said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful girl. How long did it take you to make all the arrangements necessary to get the gorgeous baby? You must have been on pins and needles during your wait!


Once, you decide on your pup Narae can have her ready for you in no time.  The waiting time is all in waiting for your pup to become of age to come home to you. 

I will tell you tho at this time Narae Lee is pregnant with her baby girl and is expecting any day now. She has been slow to respond to "new" emails but that is understandable being in her condition. But once you have established contact and she has responded she is very quick to respond to any questions/concerns. We email and talk on the telephone all the time. I have that luxury of talking on the phone tho being Korean. :thumbsup: Also she is not fluent in the english language but is still very easy to communicate by email. If her emails seem "short" and to the point don't take it personal that is how she writes in english email, if she were to speak to you in korean she would be very personal and fun. Please remember the time difference between Korea and US. :chili:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Welcome home little Suri. You're mommy's been waiting for you for a very long time.:wub:


Hi Crystal! Of course I gave her water in your bayou bowl and she took to it no problem! It's so pretty. I will have to take a pic and post for you!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Romo's mommy said:


> Cat, I couldn't wait to wake up and see her this morning!!! :chili: OMG she did awesome last night! She slept alone in a seperate room all to herself and not a whimper or a peep out of he all night long!!! She has the best personality ever!!! I think her eyes got even bigger and her muzzle even shorter!!! :HistericalSmiley: I just told Narae you said she has "almost no muzzle" and she laughed! She will give you one just like that.
> 
> Puppy fever! Yay!! Remy needs a sister! :aktion033: Thank you again for being such a wonderful friend!!! Love from Romo & Suri!:wub::wub::wub:



awww i had so much fun with you yesterday on our little adventure hehe!!! suri is just too adorable and her personality is just perfect! i can't wait to see you and her again! remy says he misses his gf!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! Suri is to die for. I LOVE her face. Can't wait to see MORE PICS of her soon.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG she is the cutest pink little princess I have ever seen! She looks like a stuffed toy. Seri is just precious x 10. Congratulations! How is Romo taking this?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh My, a big congrats to you ^_^ I am very happy for you. She is a cutie

hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a precious little thing she is - enjoy!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is absolutely precious!!! :wub::wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Woo-hooo congratulations Soo . .I know you have waited for this day to happen for so long and the timing finally worked out well for you . . it definitely was meant to be . . . 

Your baby so precious, precious ,precious I sure am in LOVE :wub: . . she reminds of of a japanese animae with that gorgeous black round eyes and button nose . .are you sure she is korean :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: well I know you will having a girl :wub: gotta post tons and tons of pictures . . I am glad I will get to see this little princess of yours grow :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations, she is simply gorgeous:wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, Suri is STUNNING!!! She has the most beautiful eyes!!! :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations. Beautiful baby.
xoxoxox


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats!! She's gorgeous!! And thanks for posting about how easy it is to communicate with Narae. I'm sure we'll definitely see more Shinemore babies on the board from now on.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful , u guys are making me want another one!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats on your new baby girl! She looks adorable in that dress. I'm jealous of all these little girls in their dresses...makes me want to get a girl for a sister to Rocky.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She is absolutely precious! Soooo adorable!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats! Your new baby has lovely, GINORMOUS eyes, LOL. What a cutie. :wub:

Did you fly to get her?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...Suri is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

What a beautiful baby.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

lovesophie said:


> Wow, congrats! Your new baby has lovely, GINORMOUS eyes, LOL. What a cutie. :wub:
> 
> Did you fly to get her?


Thank you, I do stare into those eyes often. :wub: No I did not fly to get her. After many missed opportunities of having family bring her home she arrived safely to me at JFK. :chili:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> she is beautiful , u guys are making me want another one!!!


Get one!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

angelgirl599 said:


> Congrats!! She's gorgeous!! And thanks for posting about how easy it is to communicate with Narae. I'm sure we'll definitely see more Shinemore babies on the board from now on.


Thank you and your welcome, Narae is really a sweetheart. 

Are you saying we *will* see more _*for sure*_? Know something? lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

dex'smom said:


> stunning!!! so sorry we didnt get to meet up.. next time


Hi Meri, I really wished we could have met up! It was a hectic day. I will make it a point to get there again this summer! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, it's been a few days....can we see more pictures of Romo and Suri???
Pretty Please........:innocent:


----------

